

Add Product Placement to Your YouTube Videos, After You've Filmed Them - breck
http://www.linkrap.com/ZunaVision

======
breck
Someone posted this earlier today but with a random headline so I am reposting
in case people missed it.

------
vaksel
thats actually pretty cool, I bet Google will buy them if they don't have
something like this in the works already

------
Hexstream
I get a "403 forbidden"...

